# Movie Quotes



## Datt (Aug 15, 2003)

OKay. I thought it would be fun if we started a thread where someone would post a movie quote and then everyone else would try to guess the movie. We can have more than one quote going at one time.

I'll start it:







> I hated the colonel, with his wee beedy eyes. And that smug look on his face. Ooohh you going to buy my chicken oohhh.


----------



## FraserRonald (Aug 15, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> I hated the colonel, with his wee beedy eyes. And that smug look on his face. Ooohh you going to buy my chicken oohhh.




That would be from _So I Married An Axe Murderer_ by hilarious Canuck, Mike Meyers, playing his own character's father.

OMG, I'm having a quote-freeze. Argh. Well, we'll go with an easy one:



> Hail to the king, baby.


----------



## Dubya (Aug 15, 2003)

> hail to the king, baby!




Ash -  Army of Darkness




> If you take away the horror of the scene, take away the tragedy of the death, take away all the moral and ethical implications that have been drilled into your head since grade one, do you know what you're left with? A 105-pound problem that needs to be moved from point A to point B.





Dubya


----------



## jonesy (Aug 15, 2003)

> If you take away the horror of the scene, take away the tragedy of the death, take away all the moral and ethical implications that have been drilled into your head since grade one, do you know what you're left with? A 105-pound problem that needs to be moved from point A to point B.



Boyd - Very Bad Things



> Well, all right. It was a "Jump to Conclusions" mat! You see, it would be this mat that you would put on the floor, and it would have different conclusions written on it that you could jump to!


----------



## FraserRonald (Aug 15, 2003)

jonesy said:
			
		

> [Well, all right. It was a "Jump to Conclusions" mat! You see, it would be this mat that you would put on the floor, and it would have different conclusions written on it that you could jump to!




Office Space, but I forget the character's name. The guy who always fears he'll lose his job and ends up in a wheelchair.

Okay, here's one, and it may not be verbatim.



> Psychopaths kill for no reason. I kill for _money_. It's a _job_.


----------



## Dubya (Aug 15, 2003)

> Psychopaths kill for no reason. I kill for money. It's a job.



     Marty  -  Grosse Point Blank

Here's one more



> Look son, being a good shot, being quick with a pistol, that don't do no harm, but it don't mean much next to being cool-headed. A man who will keep his head and not get rattled under fire, like as not, he'll kill ya. It ain't so easy to shoot a man anyhow, especially if the son-of-a-bitch is shootin' back at you.




Dubya


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 15, 2003)

Dubya said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Here's one more
> 
> ...




don't remember the name but the movie was  *Unforgiven* 


Next....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Look, I'm a reasonable guy but I've just experienced some pretty unreasonable things.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lady Mer (Aug 15, 2003)

That would be Jack Burton, from Big Trouble in Little China. Here's a short quote.



> HA! What shall we hang...the holly, or each other?


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 15, 2003)

Lady Mer said:
			
		

> *HA! What shall we hang...the holly, or each other?*




My guesses: Death Becomes Her with Bruce Willis, Meryl Streep, and Goldie Hawn. Maybe Christmas Vacation? 

Here are two favorites (although cannot swear they're exact quotes):

_Ever try to pick up teeth with broken fingers?

The last sound you hear before you die is going to be me cracking your guts like a bullwhip!_


----------



## Wormwood (Aug 16, 2003)

Lady Mer said:
			
		

> *HA! What shall we hang...the holly, or each other? *



The Lion in Winter.

How about, "Body of Binky. Amen"


----------



## Knightcrawler (Aug 20, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> *
> Ever try to pick up teeth with broken fingers?
> *



*

Answer: The Crying Game


Here's mine.....






			Death By Stereo!
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## Shallown (Aug 20, 2003)

Death by stereo would be

 The Lost Boys

Try this one.
"He will leave us in peace"

"The peace of the Dead"

I think that is a near exact quote.


Later

PS Datt if your still reading the thread your Sig at the bottom do you work at MUSC ?


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 20, 2003)

"I refuse to speak of disgusting things, because they disgust me!"


----------



## PaulKemp (Aug 20, 2003)

Shallown said:
			
		

> *
> "He will leave us in peace"
> 
> "The peace of the Dead"
> ...




Don't know, but it's ringing bells.

Here's one:

"Horror and moral terror are your friends. If they are not, then they are enemies to be feared."


----------



## Zenon (Aug 20, 2003)

Shallown said:
			
		

> *Try this one.
> "He will leave us in peace"
> 
> "The peace of the Dead"
> ...




Hawk the Slayer

edit - It's the elf (from the silver forest, now burnt and blackened) replying to the sisters.

edit 2 - Opps, forgot to add a quote:


> "A fella, a quick fella, might have a weapon under there. I'd have to pin his head to the panel."




edit 3 - fixed quote - changed "smart" to "quick"


----------



## Datt (Aug 20, 2003)

Shallown said:
			
		

> *PS Datt if your still reading the thread your Sig at the bottom do you work at MUSC ? *




Yep still reading it.  Don't have any answers for the quotes though.

Nope I don't work at MUSC.  I stole the little guy from a poster over at the Code Monkey boards.


----------



## Shallown (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks Datt. Was just wondering isnce I am living out the heck that is MUSC for now.

later

And Zenon that rings beels but can't quite place it. Have to stop thinking about it.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 21, 2003)

> "A fella, a quick fella, might have a weapon under there. I'd have to pin his head to the panel."




That would be from Road Warrior.



> "Horror and moral terror are your friends. If they are not, then they are enemies to be feared."




And that is from Apocalypse Now.

Here's an easy one:



> I'm in a world of  ... yes. But I am alive. And I am not afraid.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 21, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> * I'm in a world of   yes. But I am alive. And I am not afraid. *



Full Metal Jacket.

Next, for some more slow-pitch softball.  


> The only true currency in this bankrupt world...is what you share with someone else when you're uncool.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 21, 2003)

> The only true currency in this bankrupt world...is what you share with someone else when you're uncool.



Lester Bangs - Almost Famous

How about:


> Evacuate? In our moment of triumph? I think you overestimate their chances.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 21, 2003)

jonesy said:
			
		

> *Evacuate? In our moment of triumph? I think you overestimate their chances.*



Star Wars:  A New Hope - Grand Moff Tarkin



Okay, we are making these WAY too easy.  

This one I would place @ easy/moderate -







> What you want is irrelevant, what you have chosen is at hand.


----------



## Allanon (Aug 21, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *What you want is irrelevant, what you have chosen is at hand.*




Star Trek VI: The Undiscoverd Country by Capt. Spock

Here's a new one. 



> *If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits eighty-eight miles per hour, you're gonna see some serious sh**.*


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 21, 2003)

Allanon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Here's a new one.
> ...




 That would be Back to the Future


 Heres one (Should be easy)

You ain't leading but two things right now: Jack and S***. And Jack just left town.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Aug 21, 2003)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That would be Back to the Future
> 
> ...




That's Army of Darkness, right? Ash. Klatu verata nicto.  (Bonus question: Where does that come from originally?)

Here's my contribution:



> Hey, this guy seems a couple of cans short of a sixpack!


----------



## Allanon (Aug 21, 2003)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> *You ain't leading but two things right now: Jack and S***. And Jack just left town. *




That would be Ash - Army of Darkness 

This one should be easy...



> *I told you, we're an anarcho-syndicist commune, we take it in turns to act as a sort of executive officer for the week.*




Edit: Darn to late...


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 21, 2003)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> *That's Army of Darkness, right? Ash. Klatu verata nicto.  (Bonus question: Where does that come from originally?) *



Originally from "The Day the Earth Stood Still."







> I told you, we're an anarcho-syndicist commune, we take it in turns to act as a sort of executive officer for the week.



"Monty Python and the Holy Grail"







> Hey, this guy seems a couple of cans short of a sixpack!



"Terminator"

Next Quote - 

"You gotta ask yourself, who is the real monster here? I destroy to make something better. Whereas you - you destroy for revenge. "


----------



## PaulKemp (Aug 21, 2003)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's Army of Darkness, right? Ash. Klatu verata nicto.  (Bonus question: Where does that come from originally?)
> 
> ...




That would be, The Day the Earth Stood Still.  Gort the robot.


How about this:

"That IS a tasty burger.  Do you mind if I have some of your tasty beverage to wash this down?"


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 21, 2003)

PaulKemp said:
			
		

> *That would be, The Day the Earth Stood Still.  Gort the robot.
> 
> 
> How about this:
> ...



"Pulp Fiction"

Too easy.  See my above post for the next quote.


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 22, 2003)

> "You gotta ask yourself, who is the real monster here? I destroy to make something better. Whereas you - you destroy for revenge. " [/B]



I believe it was from one of the Darkman films


----------



## Datt (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's another easy one till I dig up a tough one.





> Telegram for Mongo.  Telegram for Mongo.


----------



## Harp (Aug 22, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> *Here's another easy one till I dig up a tough one.
> 
> Telegram for Mongo. Telegram for Mongo. *




Sheriff Bart (I think), "Blazing Saddles"

How about:

"Buzzards gotta eat, same as worms."


----------



## Sirius_Black (Aug 22, 2003)

Harp said:
			
		

> * "Buzzards gotta eat, same as worms." *




Clint Eastwood in Outlaw Josey Wales.

Here's one from one of my wife's favorite movies. 

"You have to understand my position. I'm a coward and Jareth scares me."


----------



## Crothian (Aug 22, 2003)

Sirius_Black said:
			
		

> *
> Here's one from one of my wife's favorite movies.
> 
> "You have to understand my position. I'm a coward and Jareth scares me." *




Labyrinth, great movie

Try this one:

Teriffic. I'm about to get killed a million miles from nowhere with a gung-ho iguana who tells me to relax.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 22, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Teriffic. I'm about to get killed a million miles from nowhere with a gung-ho iguana who tells me to relax. *



The Last Starfighter - another classic.  

Next -

"One of us has made a gross error - and wasted the other person's valuable time."


----------



## Allanon (Aug 22, 2003)

> *"One of us has made a gross error - and wasted the other person's valuable time."*




Elijah Price - Unbreakable

Try this one



> *"Now doesn't that just torque your jaws? I love that. You know like in the movies just as the good guy is about to kill the bad guy, he cocks his gun. Now why didn't he have it cocked? Because that sound is scary. It's cool, isn't it?"*


----------



## jonesy (Aug 22, 2003)

> Now doesn't that just torque your jaws? I love that. You know like in the movies just as the good guy is about to kill the bad guy, he cocks his gun. Now why didn't he have it cocked? Because that sound is scary. It's cool, isn't it?



Phone Booth, and said by the caller.

Let's try something hard:


> -Be careful how you're driving.
> 
> -Am I driving?


----------



## Allanon (Aug 22, 2003)

> -Be careful how you're driving.
> 
> -Am I driving?




City Lights said by the Tramp and the response by the milionaire.

Let's try something harder



> *"Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac."*


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 22, 2003)

Allanon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Let's try something harder
> 
> ...



That's not a movie quotation.  Henry Kissinger said that.

Try this one



> "Ordinary f***in' people--I hate 'em."


----------



## Allanon (Aug 22, 2003)

Actually it's also from the movie "Nixon", but indeed it was originally said by H. Kissinger. 



> "Ordinary f***in' people--I hate 'em."



But you're quote's from Repo Man ...

Now this one, (great movie)


> *"A woman is the most fiendish instrument of torture ever devised to bedevil the days of man."*


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 22, 2003)

Allanon said:
			
		

> *"A woman is the most fiendish instrument of torture ever devised to bedevil the days of man."*



O Brother, Where Art Thou?

Next - 

"I swear, if I hadn't promised Mother on her deathbed that I wouldn't kill you - I would kill you! "


----------



## Datt (Aug 22, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *"I swear, if I hadn't promised Mother on her deathbed that I wouldn't kill you - I would kill you! " *




Godfather III I believe.


"Thier Tiger style kung fu is strong.  But our Dragon style will defeat it."


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 22, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> *Godfather III I believe.*



Nope.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 22, 2003)

> I swear, if I hadn't promised Mother on her deathbed that I wouldn't kill you - I would kill you!



A Bug's life actually. Can't remember who said it though.



> Thier Tiger style kung fu is strong.  But our Dragon style will defeat it.



Jim from American Pie

Okay, how about:


> Son of a bitch is dug in like an Alabama tick.


----------



## Mallus (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll chime in w/an easy one from the best A-list B-movie ever made...

"What's your nationality?"
"I'm a drunkard"


----------



## Zenon (Aug 22, 2003)

jonesy said:
			
		

> *Son of a bitch is dug in like an Alabama tick. *




Predator - Jesse Ventura followed by the better quote "Ain't got time to bleed!"

edit: Dang, forgot a quote again. Here's one:


> "I figure a thousand bucks is reasonable, so I want two."


----------



## Datt (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's another one

"If his unpleasant wounding has in some way enlightened the rest of you as to the grim finish beneath the glossy veneer of criminal life, then his injuries carry with it an inherent nobility, and a supreme glory. We should all be so fortunate. You say poor Toby? I say poor us."


----------



## Zenon (Aug 22, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> *Here's another one
> 
> "If his unpleasant wounding has in some way enlightened the rest of you as to the grim finish beneath the glossy veneer of criminal life, then his injuries carry with it an inherent nobility, and a supreme glory. We should all be so fortunate. You say poor Toby? I say poor us." *




Isn't that the guy at the end of "Gone in Sixty Seconds"? It's the guy who doesn't say anything the whole film and you think he's some kind of bruiser. I forget the character name though.


----------



## Datt (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah that is Sphynx.

One more:

"A little nonsense now and then is relished by the wisest men. "


----------



## Harp (Aug 22, 2003)

Might I suggest that if your quote isn't guessed within 24 hours (or whatever period you deem appropriate), that you post the answer yourself.  I'm getting awfully curious about some of these.   Thanks.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 22, 2003)

Harp said:
			
		

> *Might I suggest that if your quote isn't guessed within 24 hours (or whatever period you deem appropriate), that you post the answer yourself.  I'm getting awfully curious about some of these.   Thanks. *



They've all been answered as far as I can see.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Harp (Aug 23, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *They've all been answered as far as I can see.  Am I missing something?   *



Not necessarily.  I don't consider myself the most observant fellow in the world, so I may well be overlooking something.  Here are the quotes I had in mind:

“The last sound you hear before you die is going to be me cracking your guts like a bullwhip!”  (Or was that the Crying Game as well?) (Mark Chance)

“Body of Binky.  Amen.” (Wormwood)

"I refuse to speak of disgusting things, because they disgust me!" (Aeolius)


A few others, with the understanding that they’ve been fairly freshly posted:

"What's your nationality?"
"I'm a drunkard" (Mallus)

"I figure a thousand bucks is reasonable, so I want two." (Zenon)

"A little nonsense now and then is relished by the wisest men. " (Datt)


I'm not in any hurry for the answers, mind you.  Just insanely curious.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 23, 2003)

Let's see if I can't clear a few old ones out.



			
				Mallus said:
			
		

> *I'll chime in w/an easy one from the best A-list B-movie ever made...
> 
> "What's your nationality?"
> "I'm a drunkard" *




Almost certain that's from Casablanca.



> Originally posted by Aeolius
> "I refuse to speak of disgusting things, because they disgust me!"




Norman Bates, Psycho.

And now, from my favorite film of the 80s:

Dear Lord, please don't let me  up.


----------



## Harp (Aug 23, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> *And now, from my favorite film of the 80s:
> 
> Dear Lord, please don't let me  up. *



Alan Shepard, "The Right Stuff"


Here's another 80's reference:

"Hey, when I find something that works for me, I stick with it."


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 23, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> * Norman Bates, Psycho *



yep.  

How about this one:

"What's that watermelon doing there?"

or

"Why does Fa speak to Pa?"

or

"Take him to the little room, for the questioning."


----------



## Datt (Aug 23, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> *"A little nonsense now and then is relished by the wisest men. " *




Well since I am off to my D&D game I will go ahead and post the answer.

It's Willy Wonka from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 23, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *"What's that watermelon doing there?" *




Buckaro Banzai

The answer to my earlier one ("I figure a thousand bucks is reasonable, so I want two." (Zenon)) is: Miller's Crossing, a great mob movie by the Coen Bros.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 24, 2003)

Since the thread kinda ended, I'll start it off again.

"Gee, Ricky, I'm real sorry your mom blew up."


----------



## Grifter86 (Aug 24, 2003)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> *Since the thread kinda ended, I'll start it off again.
> 
> "Gee, Ricky, I'm real sorry your mom blew up." *




John Cusack, Better Off Dead


Here's mine:

 "You are using Benetti's defence against me, ah?" 
 "I thought it fitting considering the rocky terrain."


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 24, 2003)

Grifter86 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> John Cusack, Better Off Dead
> 
> ...




Props to my girlfriend on this one - Princess Bride.

Here's a quote from the best movie ever:

"Crap-lousy ceiling!"


----------



## Lady Mer (Aug 24, 2003)

Please, please, tell me you were being sarcastic. As I recall, that line came from Battlefield Earth.

Here's a fun one:



> "This is either madness... or brilliance."
> "It's remarkable how often those two traits coincide."


----------



## Sirius_Black (Aug 24, 2003)

Lady Mer said:
			
		

> * "This is either madness... or brilliance."
> "It's remarkable how often those two traits coincide."
> *




Pirates of the Carribean if I'm correct.  Wonderful film. 

Okay, turning the mood a bit dark...

"We all got it coming kid."


----------



## JediSoth (Aug 24, 2003)

Sirius_Black said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pirates of the Carribean if I'm correct.  Wonderful film.
> 
> ...





Unforgiven, said by William Munny to the Schofield Kid.


Here's one:
"Anything goes wrong, anything at all, your fault, my fault, nobody's fault I'm gonna blow your head off. No matter what happens, no matter who gets killed I'm gonna blow your head off."


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 24, 2003)

Harp said:
			
		

> *“The last sound you hear before you die is going to be me cracking your guts like a bullwhip!”*




Lance Henriksen in Near Dark.


----------



## Harp (Aug 24, 2003)

JediSoth said:
			
		

> *Here's one:
> "Anything goes wrong, anything at all, your fault, my fault, nobody's fault I'm gonna blow your head off. No matter what happens, no matter who gets killed I'm gonna blow your head off." *



John Wayne to Richard Boone, "Big Jake"

I consider Richard Boone to have been one of the best villainous actors ever, between the "Big Jake" role and providing the voice for Smaug in the Hobbit movie.  Great quote, by the way.


----------



## KenM (Aug 24, 2003)

Here is mine:

  "Can I have 10,000 marbles please?"


----------



## JediSoth (Aug 24, 2003)

KenM said:
			
		

> *Here is mine:
> 
> "Can I have 10,000 marbles please?" *





Flounder in Animal House!


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 24, 2003)

JediSoth, post a new quote, quick!


----------



## Harp (Aug 24, 2003)

Harp said:
			
		

> *Here's another 80's reference:
> 
> "Hey, when I find something that works for me, I stick with it." *



Following my own suggestion... John Candy, "Splash", referring to dropping change as an excuse to look up women's skirts.  Even as a 30-something adult.


----------



## Datt (Aug 25, 2003)

Okay.  Since I started it, I am going to keep it going

FIrst an easy one.



> Ready are you? What know you of ready? For eight hundred years have I trained Jedi. My own counsel will I keep on who is to be trained! A Jedi must have the deepest commitment, the most serious mind. This one a long time have I watched. All his life has he looked away... to the future, to the horizon. Never his mind on where he was. Hmm? What he was doing. Hmph! Adventure. Heh! Excitement. Heh! A Jedi craves not these things. You are reckless!


----------



## Datt (Aug 25, 2003)

And one not quite so easy



> Someone asked me once if I knew the difference between a civilian and a citizen. I know now. A citizen has the courage to make the safety of the human race their personal responsibility! Dizzy was my friend. She was a soldier. But most important, she was a citizen of the Federation!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 25, 2003)

Of course, the first one is Yoda in ESB, and the second is...well the main guy in Starship Troopers, I think.  

Try this one on for size. 

"Do it, Doug!"


----------



## Mallus (Aug 25, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> *Let's see if I can't clear a few old ones out.
> Almost certain that's from Casablanca.
> *



You are correct, sir [its Major Strasser and Rick].

If anyone's still interested in this thread, I present two of my all-time favorites...

"History, tradition, culture... these are not concepts... they are trophies I keep in my den as paperweights!"

and...

"I have absolutely no response to that."


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 25, 2003)

Mallus said:
			
		

> * "I have absolutely no response to that." *




   "Joe Versus the Volcano", which gave us other memorable lines such as "I can feel them sucking the juice out of my eyeballs!" and "I have a brain cloud".


----------



## Mallus (Aug 25, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> * "Joe Versus the Volcano", which gave us other memorable lines such as "I can feel them sucking the juice out of my eyeballs!" and "I have a brain cloud".   *



Yup. 

Also, "That's a very interesting problem... from a luggage perspective".

I just love that movie.


----------



## Lady Mer (Aug 25, 2003)

> "History, tradition, culture... these are not concepts... they are trophies I keep in my den as paperweights!"




Marvin Mayflower in Hudson Hawk. Here's one from a movie I absolutely love.

"When we're done with you, you'll be able to stand up and slaughter your enemies like civilized men!"


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't think anyone has covered this one, yet:

"Wings? I don't have wings!"
"Of course not. You're a boy."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 25, 2003)

Mallus said:
			
		

> *"History, tradition, culture... these are not concepts... they are trophies I keep in my den as paperweights!"*



Hudson Hawk!
Man, I'm cracking up when writing this - that actor's hilarious in that role.

Here's one:
"Tell you what I do like though. A killer. A dyed in the wool killer! Cold-blooded, clean, methodical and thorough. Now a real killer, when he picked up the ZF1, would have immediately asked about the little red button on the bottom of the gun."


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 25, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * "Tell you what I do like though. A killer. A dyed in the wool killer! Cold-blooded, clean, methodical and thorough. Now a real killer, when he picked up the ZF1, would have immediately asked about the little red button on the bottom of the gun." *




Fifth Element


----------



## Mallus (Aug 25, 2003)

Lady Mer said:
			
		

> *Marvin Mayflower in Hudson Hawk. Here's one from a movie I absolutely love.
> *



--nitpick mode engaged!-
It's Darwin Mayflower...


----------



## Mallus (Aug 25, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Hudson Hawk!
> Man, I'm cracking up when writing this - that actor's hilarious in that role.*



It's Richard E. Grant. His other gonzo quote gets me too --"If DaVinci were alive today he'd eating microwave sushi... naked... in the back of the limo with the both of us".

Here's another...

"You went to Moscow for the weekend just to see the ballet?!"
"No. To teach."

and, pushing the bounds of good taste --but its such a fine film---

"What kind of beer you drink boy?"
"Heinekken."
"Heinekken! F**k that s**t, Pabst Blue Ribbon!"
[its a great quote and sensible beverage advice...]


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 26, 2003)

Mallus said:
			
		

> *"What kind of beer you drink boy?"
> "Heinekken."
> "Heinekken! F**k that s**t, Pabst Blue Ribbon!"
> [its a great quote and sensible beverage advice...] *




Dennis Hopper and Kyle Maclachlan in Blue Velvet.

That's one of my all-time favorite movie lines, incidentally.

And now, one of my own:



> "How did you find America?"
> "Turned left at Greenland."


----------



## Datt (Aug 26, 2003)

Just to keep everything answered.  I tried to look these two up.



			
				Aeolius said:
			
		

> *"Why does Fa speak to Pa?"*




I couldn't find this anywhere.



			
				Aeolius said:
			
		

> *
> "Take him to the little room, for the questioning." *




The Omega Man


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Aug 26, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *"Why does Fa speak to Pa?"*




Day of the Dolphin.  Good movie, I found a copy on eBay.  (Now, if I could only find Scalawags for a reasonable price...)

Basically, for those who don't know the movie, a scientific team teaches a pair of dolphins (Fa and Bey; aka Alpha and Beta, male and female) to speak.  No Uplift stuff here, just lots of work and love to teach them to speak.

Of course, then the ubiquitous evil masterminds get involved...


----------



## LuYangShih (Aug 26, 2003)

"We must pray for our sins....  On second thought, God's often busy!"


----------



## Frostmarrow (Aug 26, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> *And one not quite so easy
> 
> Someone asked me once if I knew the difference between a civilian and a citizen. I know now. A citizen has the courage to make the safety of the human race their personal responsibility! Dizzy was my friend. She was a soldier. But most important, she was a citizen of the Federation!*




Starship Troopers! It didn't stink but the book was better.

How about this:



> Run Flyboy, Run, you can make it man.


----------



## Geoff Watson (Aug 26, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *I don't think anyone has covered this one, yet:
> 
> "Wings? I don't have wings!"
> "Of course not. You're a boy." *




Dark Crystal.

How about this?

"Watch closely everyone.
I'm going to show you how to kill a god."

Geoff.


----------



## JediSoth (Aug 26, 2003)

How about this?

"Watch closely everyone.
I'm going to show you how to kill a god."

Geoff. [/B][/QUOTE]

Lady Eboshi in _Princess Mononoke_.

My quote of the day:
"You die first, get it? Your friends might get me in a rush, but not before I make your head into a canoe, you understand me?"


----------



## Sirius_Black (Aug 26, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *"We must pray for our sins....  On second thought, God's often busy!" *




Is that Charlie Sheen in "Three Musketeers" as Aramis?


----------



## PaulKemp (Aug 26, 2003)

JediSoth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My quote of the day:
> "You die first, get it? Your friends might get me in a rush, but not before I make your head into a canoe, you understand me?" *




Kurt Russell, as Wyatt Earp, in Tombstone.


"Any man don't want to die best clear on out the back."


----------



## LuYangShih (Aug 26, 2003)

Sirius_Black said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is that Charlie Sheen in "Three Musketeers" as Aramis? *




Yes.  



> *
> "Any man don't want to die best clear on out the back."*





That would be Clint Eastwood in Unforgiven, which seems to be the most quoted movie so far in this thread.  

And now, for my quote of the day:



> *
> Win this war for me.*


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 26, 2003)

> Run Flyboy, Run, you can make it man.




Dawn of the Dead.

I'll repost mine, and add a second one in a somewhat similar vein:



> "How did you find America?"
> "Turned left at Greenland."




and... 



> Where's the glory in dragging a man from his bed and gunning him down in front of his wife and children? Where's the glory in that?


----------



## Zenon (Aug 26, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *Win this war for me. *




Eric to Madmardegen as he is dying in Willow. Good flick, shame it didn't do well when it came out.

How 'bout this one:



> We struck down evil with the mighty sword of teamwork and the hammer of not bickering.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 26, 2003)

> Win this war for me.




Airk to Madmartigan in WILLOW.

See above post for my new quote.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 26, 2003)

Zenon said:
			
		

> *
> We struck down evil with the mighty sword of teamwork and the hammer of not bickering. *




The Shoveler in Mystery Men.  Loved that movie!  Another one that should have done much better than it did.


----------



## Harp (Aug 27, 2003)

> "How did you find America?"
> "Turned left at Greenland."



John Lennon, "A Hard Day's Night"


Here's another, a tad longish:
"It's how I earn a living.  I eat chickens to produce the bones and I make the bones into holy relics.  Look, St. Peter's pinkey, only three marks.  Our Lady's big toe - ten marks and it's yours.  And with the money, I have to buy more chickens to make more bones.  I _hate_ chicken."


----------



## Harp (Aug 28, 2003)

Harp said:
			
		

> "It's how I earn a living.  I eat chickens to produce the bones and I make the bones into holy relics.  Look, St. Peter's pinkey, only three marks.  Our Lady's big toe - ten marks and it's yours.  And with the money, I have to buy more chickens to make more bones.  I _hate_ chicken."




OK, it was perhaps a tad _too_ esoteric.  This quote was from Friar Tuck, in Patrick Bergin's version of "Robin Hood".  Sadly, it was produced at about the same time as Costner's (FAR inferior) version, and was relegated to being aired on television.  I cannot recommend it highly enough.  Excellent performances all the way around.  As good as Costner's was bad (and from me there's virtually no higher form of praise).

Let's try another, shall we?

"If you turn down this gift, they'll slit you, me, Caleb, and the horses from crotch to eyeball with a dull deer antler."


----------



## rbingham2000 (Aug 28, 2003)

Harp said:
			
		

> "If you turn down this gift, they'll slit you, me, Caleb, and the horses from crotch to eyeball with a dull deer antler."




That quote was from the movie _Jeremiah Johnson_.

Here's mine:

"I always leave one bullet, either for myself or for my enemy."


----------



## FraserRonald (Aug 29, 2003)

rbingham2000 said:
			
		

> That quote was from the movie _Jeremiah Johnson_.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> "I always leave one bullet, either for myself or for my enemy."




Suh-weeet

The incredible Chow Yun Fat as Jeff (Joe in the original Chinese dialogue) in "The Killer" by John Woo--the abso-damn-lutely best action movie ever, bar none!

Erk. But I don't have a quote of my own. Can anyone lend me one?

Edit: Oh, wait, I have one:

"Now that is a waste of a perfectly good white boy."


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 29, 2003)

"Who else could go for some flapjacks right now?"


----------



## Sirius_Black (Aug 29, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> "Who else could go for some flapjacks right now?"




Isn't that from Groundhog Day?  It sounds like it and after all Bill Murray did try to place his order for flapjacks a bit later on ....boy that cop sure didn't look like he was happy taking that order.   

Here's one, be sure to say or think it with a nice Tennessee accent.



> Oh, I see.  What we got us here is a crusader."


----------



## Frostmarrow (Aug 29, 2003)

Harp said:
			
		

> OK, it was perhaps a tad _too_ esoteric.  This quote was from Friar Tuck, in Patrick Bergin's version of "Robin Hood".  Sadly, it was produced at about the same time as Costner's (FAR inferior) version, and was relegated to being aired on television.  I cannot recommend it highly enough.  Excellent performances all the way around.  As good as Costner's was bad (and from me there's virtually no higher form of praise).





Darn. I just knew it was Robin Hood. I just couldn't place it... I just could think of Prince of thieves and Men in tights. Uh-hu. Good flick, though.

What's this then:



> What we've got here is failure to communicate. Some men you just can't reach, so you get what we had here last week which is the way he wants it. Well, he gets it. And I don't like it any more than you men.


----------



## Starman (Aug 29, 2003)

> What we've got here is failure to communicate. Some men you just can't reach, so you get what we had here last week which is the way he wants it. Well, he gets it. And I don't like it any more than you men.




Cool Hand Luke

How about:



> You are not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You are the same organic matter as everything else.




Starman


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 29, 2003)

Easy, Tyler Durden from Fight Club!!

Another easy one:







> The Old World will burn in the fires of Industry. The Forests will fall. A New Order will rise




Would continue with the rest of the quote but, wouldn't want to give it all away


----------



## Starman (Aug 29, 2003)

> The Old World will burn in the fires of Industry. The Forests will fall. A New Order will rise




Saruman from Fellowship of the Ring

Here's another:



> My job requires mostly masking my contempt for the s in charge, and, at least once a day, retiring to the men's room so I can jerk off while I fantasize about a life that less closely resembles Hell.




Starman


----------



## Mallus (Aug 29, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> My job requires mostly masking my contempt for the s in charge, and, at least once a day, retiring to the men's room so I can jerk off while I fantasize about a life that less closely resembles Hell. Starman




Kevin Spacey's character in American Beauty [Lester something or other...]

Here's a classic...

"I'm in command of 18 competitively selected super-fit physical specimens with an average age of 24.6 who have been locked up in hyperspace for 378 days. It would have served you right if he... they... oh go on, get out of here before I have you run out of the area under guard---and then I'll put more guards on the guards. 
"


----------



## Starman (Aug 29, 2003)

> I'm in command of 18 competitively selected super-fit physical specimens with an average age of 24.6 who have been locked up in hyperspace for 378 days. It would have served you right if he... they... oh go on, get out of here before I have you run out of the area under guard---and then I'll put more guards on the guards.




Commander Adams in Forbidden Planet

How about:



> Lies, deceit, mixed messages... this is turning into a real marriage.




Starman


----------



## Zenon (Aug 29, 2003)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> "Now that is a waste of a perfectly good white boy."




Better Off Dead with John Cusack

edit: New Quote:

"I wish I could say something classy and inspirational, but that just wouldn't be our style."


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 30, 2003)

Let's see how many I can clear out:


> "I wish I could say something classy and inspirational, but that just wouldn't be our style."



The Replacements, spoken by Keanu, I believe.



> Lies, deceit, mixed messages... this is turning into a real marriage.




Face/Off.



> Oh, I see. What we got us here is a crusader




Platoon.

It's been long enough since I posted my last one.  


> Where's the glory in dragging a man from his bed and gunning him down in front of his wife and children? Where's the glory in that?




It was Bono from U2: Rattle and Hum.  Here's my new one:



> "What are you rebelling against Johnny?"
> "Whaddaya got?"


----------



## Harp (Aug 30, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> "What are you rebelling against Johnny?"
> "Whaddaya got?"



Marlon Brando, "The Wild One"


And another...

"I'm an idea man Chuck. I get ideas...sometimes I get so many ideas that I can't even fight 'em off."


----------



## Sirius_Black (Aug 30, 2003)

Harp said:
			
		

> "I'm an idea man Chuck. I get ideas...sometimes I get so many ideas that I can't even fight 'em off."




Is that Michael Keaton's character in "Night Shift?"

Here's another....too easy but I loved the movie

"Earnest Hemingway once wrote, 'the world is a fine place and worth fighting for.'  I agree with the second part."


----------



## Datt (Aug 30, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> My job requires mostly masking my contempt for the s in charge, and, at least once a day, retiring to the men's room so I can jerk off while I fantasize about a life that less closely resembles Hell.
> 
> Starman




I am wanting to say Clerks, but am not certain.

And mine:

"Thunder?  Waves make Thunder.

The Thunder cliffs!"


----------



## theburningman (Aug 30, 2003)

> "Thunder? Waves make Thunder."
> "The Thunder Cliffs!"




_The Thirteenth Warrior_

How about this one?  It goes back a little farther than most of these, but the movie is d*mn cool.

"In Italy for 30 years under the Borgias they had warfare, terror, murder, and bloodshed, but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci, and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love - they had 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock."


----------



## Starman (Aug 30, 2003)

Datt said:
			
		

> I am wanting to say Clerks, but am not certain.




Actually, as Mallus pointed out, it is from American Beauty.

Starman


----------



## BluWolf (Aug 30, 2003)

> "In Italy for 30 years under the Borgias they had warfare, terror, murder, and bloodshed, but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci, and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love - they had 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock."




Orson Welles in the Third Man

My turn:



> Sorry love, no time for the old in-out.


----------



## Harp (Aug 30, 2003)

Sirius_Black said:
			
		

> Is that Michael Keaton's character in "Night Shift?"



Yep, Billy "Blaze" Blazejowski.



			
				Sirius_Black said:
			
		

> "Earnest Hemingway once wrote, 'the world is a fine place and worth fighting for.' I agree with the second part."



Morgan Freeman, "Se7en"



			
				BluWolf said:
			
		

> Sorry love, no time for the old in-out.



Malcolm McDowell, "A Clockwork Orange"


OK, we haven't seen one of these for a day or two, and it's one of my all time favorites (probably not verbatim, but close enough):

"You just shot an unarmed man!"

"Well, he should've armed himself if he's gonna decorate his saloon with my friend."


----------



## BluWolf (Aug 30, 2003)

> "Well, he should've armed himself if he's gonna decorate his saloon with my friend."




William Money - Unforgiven.


Next


> "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consiousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.


----------



## Sirius_Black (Aug 31, 2003)

> "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consiousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.




Bill Murray, Candyshack.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2003)

Going for the very obscure here...



> "A chemical error, and quite imprecise.  This is a condiment.  A spice!"


----------



## BluWolf (Aug 31, 2003)

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"A chemical error, and quite imprecise. This is a condiment. A spice!"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yellow Submarine, I can't remember who actually says it....


Next.


> The media is like the weather, only it's man-made weather.





PS. Sirius. its caDDy shack.


----------



## Sirius_Black (Aug 31, 2003)

BluWolf said:
			
		

> Quote:
> PS. Sirius. its caDDy shack.




See what happens when I try to type an answer to a question without having any coffee all day? 

At least I didn't type out Candyland.


----------



## Harp (Aug 31, 2003)

BluWolf said:
			
		

> The media is like the weather, only it's man-made weather.



Mickey, "Natural Born Killers"


And from another favorite flick:

"Spare me son, it's over... there are no more heroes left in the world."


----------



## Sirius_Black (Sep 1, 2003)

Harp said:
			
		

> "Spare me son, it's over... there are no more heroes left in the world."




Lethal Weapon, right before the "hero" burst in to save Danny Glover's you know what.   

Here's another in the action genre vein:

"If it bleeds, we can kill it."


----------



## Tanager (Sep 1, 2003)

Sirius_Black said:
			
		

> Here's another in the action genre vein:
> 
> "If it bleeds, we can kill it."




That would be Ahnold in Predator.

Here's a sci-fi oldie:

"Fish, plancton(sp??), sea-greens and protein from the sea"


----------



## Haradim (Sep 1, 2003)

Tanager said:
			
		

> "Fish, plancton(sp??), sea-greens and protein from the sea"




Logan's Run, the deranged robot in the ice caves.

Unfortunately, I'm not much of a movie person anymore, and don't really have any quotes to throw out there.


----------



## Starman (Sep 1, 2003)

Well, I'll throw one out there then.



> We musn't underestimate American blundering. I was with them when they blundered into Berlin in 1918.




Starman


----------



## Frostmarrow (Sep 1, 2003)

> It is by will alone I set my mind in motion. It is by the juice of Sapho that thoughts acquire speed, the lips acquire stains, stains become a warning. It is by will alone I set my mind in motion.




???


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 1, 2003)

> We musn't underestimate American blundering. I was with them when they blundered into Berlin in 1918.



That's Renault from Casablanca.

And in honor of Charles Bronson:

"How big's the opposition?"
"Thirty guns."
"I admire your notion of fair odds, mister."

And from the same movie:

"Don't you ever say that again about your fathers, because they are not cowards. You think I am brave because I carry a gun; well, your fathers are much braver because they carry responsibility, for you, your brothers, your sisters, and your mothers. And this responsibility is like a big rock that weighs a ton. It bends and it twists them until finally it buries them under the ground. And there's nobody says they have to do this. They do it because they love you, and because they want to. I have never had this kind of courage. Running a farm, working like a mule every day with no guarantee anything will ever come of it. This is bravery."

RIP Chuck.  You'll be missed.


----------



## LuYangShih (Sep 1, 2003)

> It is by will alone I set my mind in motion. It is by the juice of Sapho that thoughts acquire speed, the lips acquire stains, stains become a warning. It is by will alone I set my mind in motion.




That would be Dune.


And for my own quote:



> *
> Wise man say, forgiveness is divine, but never pay full price for late pizza.*


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 1, 2003)

Quote: 
<HR SIZE=1>
*Wise man say, forgiveness is divine, but never pay full price for late pizza. *
*<HR SIZE=1>*

I don't even want to dignify that with an answer.  That's a chunk of my childhood I want back.


----------



## LuYangShih (Sep 1, 2003)

I love that movie.


----------



## Harp (Sep 2, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> And in honor of Charles Bronson:
> 
> "How big's the opposition?"
> "Thirty guns."
> "I admire your notion of fair odds, mister."



Gotta be "The Magnificent Seven"

Another.  Not my favorite quote from the movie, but almost.

"I hate rude behavior in a man. I won't tolerate it."


----------



## Zenon (Sep 3, 2003)

Harp said:
			
		

> "I hate rude behavior in a man. I won't tolerate it."




That would be from Lonesome Dove. My wife loves the books, so I get to hear all about it and watch the miniseries about a million times.

Here's one I caught part of on TV yesterday. Now I'm going to have to dig out my VCR tape and watch the whole thing again:

"We'll do this the old Navy way. First person to die loses."


----------



## LuYangShih (Sep 3, 2003)

Perhaps the quote was technically answered by Tarrasque Wrangler, but just for those who don't know:



> *
> Wise man say, forgiveness is divine, but never pay full price for late pizza.*





Is from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.  

And here is another quote, slightly edited to make it at least a little difficult to recognize.  



> *
> "Do you have any idea who you're dealing with here?"
> "Yeah....  you're a legend in your own mind."
> *


----------



## Eldorian (Sep 7, 2003)

I got two of my favorite movies.

"He's as bent as the Soviet sickle and as hard as the hammer that crosses it."

From the other movie

"Never shall innocent blood be shed.  Yet, the blood of the wicked shall flow like a river.  The three shall spred their blackened wings and be the vengeful, striking hammer of God."
and
"So we shall flow a river forth to Thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be. _In nomine Patris, Et Filii, et Spiritus Sancti. Amen._"

Eldorian Antar


----------



## rbingham2000 (Sep 7, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> *Wise man say, forgiveness is divine, but never pay full price for a late pizza!*



That would indeed be Michaelangelo from _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_, in one of the funnier scenes in the movie:

Pizza Guy: Hey! This is a ten! The tab's 13!
Mikey: You're two minutes late, dude!
Pizza Guy: Ah, come on! I couldn't find the place!
Mikey: _Wise man say, forgiveness is divine, but never pay full price for a late pizza!_

Here's another one, from another John Woo flick:

"Give a guy a gun, and he thinks he's Superman. Give him two, and he thinks he's God."


----------



## FraserRonald (Sep 7, 2003)

rbingham2000 said:
			
		

> "Give a guy a gun, and he thinks he's Superman. Give him two, and he thinks he's God."




I think I would have got it without the John Woo reference, but maybe not. In any case, this is from _Hard Boiled_ another Woo/Chow pairing that was super-cool and ultra-violent. For many years after its release, _Hard Boiled_ had the highest onscreen bodycount, though I don't know if that's still true.

And now, from my fav movie of the moment: "Once that first bullet goes past your head, politics and all that s@#% just goes right out the window."

Expletive has been somewhat censored, though I don't think it's necessary to catch the quote.


----------



## Eldorian (Sep 8, 2003)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> I
> And now, from my fav movie of the moment: "Once that first bullet goes past your head, politics and all that s@#% just goes right out the window."
> 
> Expletive has been somewhat censored, though I don't think it's necessary to catch the quote.




We've got a Black Hawk Down, we've got a Black Hawk Down.  Said by the dude that plays Bruce Banner in the recent Hulk film, can't remember his name.

Eldorian Antar


----------



## Sirius_Black (Sep 8, 2003)

Eldorian said:
			
		

> We've got a Black Hawk Down, we've got a Black Hawk Down.  Said by the dude that plays Bruce Banner in the recent Hulk film, can't remember his name.
> 
> Eldorian Antar




Eric Bana.  He gave a wonderful performance in Black Hawk Down.  Additionally, if I recall right, he will be starring with Brad Pitt in the new movie, "Troy."


----------



## mps42 (Sep 8, 2003)

*quotes*

Easy: "Tentacles. NT! BIG difference"

Slightly harder: "Where did you FIND this guy?"
    "Me? I thought YOU hired him!"

Even harder: "It's a strategy board!"

And just because: "Did you ever notice in movies how they don't look at the road for a really long time?"


----------



## mps42 (Sep 15, 2003)

*answers*

Easy: Better Off Dead spoken by john Cusak.

Harder: Actually a joint quote from UHF, commenting on Trinidad Silva's character Raul Hernandez.

Even Harder: From an obscure little movie called The Great All-Nighter I think. Spoken by an older lady whos' name I don't remember.

Just because: Strange Brew, spoken by Doug McKenzie.


---------------------------------------------------------------------
BEWARE my posts, for I am the thread killer!!! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

